# Dasuquin ASU (Joint Health Product)



## embreeo (Aug 19, 2006)

I heard about this product and read some of the reviews which seem to be very positive. I'm wondering if anyone here has tried it. If so, what results did you get?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been giving it to Abby for about three weeks. Probably more for me than her, because I worry so about her joints in advancing age. My friends think I am crazy .

I have seen no change, but really there wasn't much of a problem to start with, lol.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My guys have no joint issues. They were originally raised on Cosequin DS, but now all take Dasuquin with MSM for prophylaxis.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We tried it on Barkley and didn't see any increased improvements over his Cosequin DS so we just went back to the Cosequin. Toby has no joint issues but also gets Cosequin DS for prophylaxis. Should he show joint issues as he ages we'll certainly try Dausuquin on him. The veterinary clinic we use pushes it over Cosequin.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Veterinary clinics push it because it is exclusively veterinarian sold as Cosequin DS used to be. Both are from Nutramax, an excellent company.


----------



## carolinaboys (Oct 18, 2010)

*great product*

We've been giving it to my older golden for almost a year now...he's 12. He's a very healthy dog, no hip/joint problems...but when he plays to hard he gets soar. We give him 1 dasquin daily, when we first started with it you could see an immediate change...for the better. Apparently it builds up in their system, and if we slack off on the daily dosage...we can definitely see a difference in Turbo's movement. We've been very pleased...and I think turbo would say the same too!!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

My Casey was on this for many years and it really helped her, she made it to just about 13.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

We use Dasuquin for two of our dogs, and it really does work wonders!


----------



## sashasmom (Sep 2, 2011)

You can buy it online now.


----------



## RonM (Dec 10, 2007)

Where do I find this product? My 10 yr old female Maggie is having hip problems. Has trouble getting up and down, but walks fine. Also has severe skin issues but I will ask question on that elsewhere here on forum


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

All six of my goldens take Dasuquin w/MSM. For prophylaxis....


----------



## RonM (Dec 10, 2007)

Where do you buy it?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I buy Cosequin DS plus at Costco (online) but I think all the online pet med places have it.


----------



## JenniferJohnsonLovesGOLD (Sep 8, 2011)

My vet recommended: 

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=36526&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|589|770|90941&N=4048052&Mo=15&pos=4&No=0&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=90941&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC24936-Cat770&topnav=

Jen


----------

